# Pakistan develops short-range missile



## Royzee617 (Mar 1, 2006)

Pakistan develops short-range missile

ISLAMABAD: March 01 : Pakistan has developed a short-range missile for targeting armored vehicles and fixed targets, reports said on Wednesday.

The Joint Standoff Weapon System will enable the Pakistan Air Force and navy to hit targets at close range with accuracy. The range of the missile is 70 kilometers. WHAAAAT? THIS IS SHORT-RANGE?

The system is a joint venture of the air force and navy. It has been developed using global positioning and inner-shell management system navigation. It is designed on the Joint Air Frame Guidance and Flight Control systems.

Under this programme, a sensor fitted in a fighter jet provides relevant details about possible targets, a private Television Channel reported.

Renowned analyst Dr Hasan Askari Rizvi said that the Joint Standoff Weapon System is a form of cruise missile. An advantage of this system is that it can be fired while remaining outside the range of the enemy’s anti-aircraft and defence systems, he said.

“It is fired from a jet fighter and after piercing through the air, can hit its target,” he said. Rizvi said that the missile will “add to the defensive punch of the country” because it strengthens the air defence system. He said that the missile can hit hard targets, air shelters, underground command posts and tanks.

The missile is also a relatively expensive and effective defence system, he said.


----------

